GitHub.com with black ribbon – what happened? - dexcs
======
omgmog
mdo says it's the first of many "iterative design changes"[1]

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440)

------
ainiriand
I was asking myself the same question. Raymond Smullyan? Redesign?

~~~
alexduros
Amazon style ? ;)

